# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Y a t-il quelqu'un qui s'y connaisse en langage VHDL ?

## danje

Hello,

Quelqu'un sait-il programmer dans ce langage?

J'avoue ne rien comprendre  a  ::P: 

Je cherche donc quelqu'un qui pourrait m'aider a mieux comprendre ce langage et arriver a programmer une montre avec remise a l'heure dans ce langage l.

Merci

----------


## khayyam90

le VHDL tant un langage de description et non de programmation, il te sera difficile de "programmer" une montre.

mais le schma de fonctionnement d'une montre est le suivant : un process mis  jour  chaque coup d'horloge qui envoie 1 tous les X coups d'horloge(dpendant de la frquence d'horloge) et 0 sinon. Tu peux t'arrager pour qu'un 1 soit mis  chaque seconde. Ensuite tu regroupes les secondes pour en faire des minutes puis des heures.

----------

